# Epic Fails



## Neal (21/2/16)

Hello good people,
Managed to drop my mod with atty attached into the toilet bowl after having a pee earlier today (yes, some alcohol consumption had taken place) and after fishing said device out with a pair of braai tongs, in optimistic hope that I may be able to salvage my gear, I was just wondering what epic fails other members of forum may have experienced in the past. Could be an amusing way to kick off a Monday morning...

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## acorn (21/2/16)

None as epic as yours, forgot my subbox mini outside overnight in the rain, next morning found it, stripped it apart and dried it thoroughly.
Still working except for the USB charging port.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BubiSparks (21/2/16)

Not sure about your vape gear, but count me out for your next braai mate...

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Nightwalker (21/2/16)

Well when I had a subox mini, I always forgot the chimney top of the RBA, turn over to put tank on... Waterfalls.
And on Griffin, I forget to close juice holes when filling

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## Cespian (21/2/16)

Just got into rebuilding with the Kanger Subtank. My long nose pliers were not cooperating with me. At this point, the coil had already been dry burned plenty of times while trying to get it to heat perfectly from the centre. A random (probably only happens to men) thought arises... "this couldn't be that hot right?" I ask myself while proceeding to grip the coil and move it accordingly. Alas... all I was left with were blisters that looked like unripe green grapes.

Thats apart from shards of Kanthal near missing my eyes while trimming the coil leads, and the all too often, switching from an RDA to Tank and forgetting to crank down the wattage, resulting in near flaming wicks and dry hits that will remind you of the first time you had wasabi.

Reactions: Funny 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/2/16)

At work 2 years ago I dropped my old twisp clearo in a tank of oil .
It didn't work again after that.
Now I only carry a ijust2 to work and my mods stay at home where they belong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jguile415 (21/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> At work 2 years ago I dropped my old twisp clearo in a tank of oil .
> It didn't work again after that.
> Now I only carry a ijust2 to work and my mods stay at home where they belong.


On purpose?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/2/16)

jguile415 said:


> On purpose?



Hahahaha back then no it wasn't on purpose.
But if I still had it now I probably would have done it on purpose.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (22/2/16)

Neal said:


> Hello good people,
> Managed to drop my mod with atty attached into the toilet bowl after having a pee earlier today (yes, some alcohol consumption had taken place) and after fishing said device out with a pair of braai tongs, in optimistic hope that I may be able to salvage my gear, I was just wondering what epic fails other members of forum may have experienced in the past. Could be an amusing way to kick off a Monday morning...



I saw a thread about a kangertech not sitting "flush". Maybe you can use your new found expertise there

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Kalashnikov (22/2/16)

Once during wicking my crius. While pulling the cotton through . I mistakenly pressed the fire button on my mod. At that point my fingers were adjusting the coil. Bam finger burnt at 80watts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Waine (22/2/16)

I have dropped juice into one of my attys while it was the wrong way around, only to watch juice pour out the bottom. On my 2 Melo 2's I have filled the attys but left the top feed slide open. Again: juice everywhere. I have knocked over a bottle of brand new juice and watch half of it soak into a tissue. I have pricked myself to the point of bleeding with Kanthal while building coils, blood everywhere. Lastly I have burned my fingers on hot coils while pulsing before wicking.

But this is all part of the learning curve. Anything worth doing in life will have its challenges. "No pain no gain" as the saying goes.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (22/2/16)

After Vapecon 2015, I filled my tank with SB MM, at vapecon I got a vape band for my subtank to keep it safer when the mod tips over. My wifes asks whats that? as I start telling her its safer blah blah blah walking across the room to pick it up off the table gripping it from the top it falls to the ground, Juice and glass everywhere.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## blujeenz (22/2/16)

BuzzGlo said:


> After Vapecon 2015, I filled my tank with SB MM, at vapecon I got a vape band for my subtank to keep it safer when the mod tips over. My wifes asks whats that? as I start telling her its safer blah blah blah walking across the room to pick it up off the table gripping it from the top it falls to the ground, Juice and glass everywhere.


Sounds like some classic Peter Sellers Pink Panther stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## NewOobY (22/2/16)

I made a terrible mistake one day, I was busy building coils using one mod and I had another mod that I was using to vape while building. So I was in the process of compressing the coils and got a call, so put the mod down and wanted to pick up my other mod for a vape - Needless to say I burnt bushmen paintings on my lips.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Yagya (22/2/16)

I carry this with me when im out over weekends or visiting family...
The long forgotten "moonbag" my wife now calls it my "manbag". I can fit my juice, spare crius and batteries.
Oh..and my note 3 fits in there perfectly.
I picked this up at china town and discovered its genuine leather...not bad for R60.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (22/2/16)

Yagya said:


> I carry this with me when im out over weekends or visiting family...
> The long forgotten "moonbag" my wife now calls it my "manbag". I can fit my juice, spare crius and batteries.
> Oh..and my note 3 fits in there perfectly.
> I picked this up at china town and discovered its genuine leather...not bad for R60.



Geniune Leather is the brand name...

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Lord Vetinari (22/2/16)

Cespian said:


> Geniune Leather is the brand name...


Bwahahahaha HAHAHAahAaaaa....


----------



## theyettie (22/2/16)

Bahahahahahaha @NewOobY , that shit's funny man! Don't know what you said, but I reckon my language would've made the person calling me burst into tears...

I tried to vape my flashlight once... Had my mod in the one hand and this military torch in the other, so I put the end of the flashlight with the compass against my lips and pressed the button... only to light up my feet. My wife mocks me about this on a daily basis.

Reactions: Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------

